# The End My friend...



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, Juan Brujo is no more. The little fellow kicked the bucket.








So, what I did, In my spare time, today, was just make one Super Image, kinda like a timeline.
From The Very First Brujo Shot, to the Last.:nod:

*CLICK TO ENLARGE*


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

what a great looking fish! rip little guy


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nooooooooooooo that guy was badass


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That f*cking sucks dude, Brujo was one of the few flowerhorns I liked. What happend to him?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hewas a unique fish


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

How did he died?


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

What a shame... such a nice fish...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

r.i.p little guy


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that sucks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that, G


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

That was one hell of a flowerhorn you had








Sorry for your loss Deez!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> nooooooooooooo that guy was badass
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rchan11 said:


> How did he died?
> [snapback]998253[/snapback]​


Not really Sure how he died or from what.
The tank was up and running for about a year or so.
Its running one Fluval 404 for filteration.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

damn sucks...was one of a kind...will miss you homie


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That's one of the most dissapointing things in the world. Sorry to hear that.


----------

